# Ghosts Of Eveleth's Past Event



## ShadowtalkJoel (Sep 10, 2008)

Dates for the ghosts of Eveleth's past are filling quickly. If you want to come to the awesome event buy you tickets quick. If you do not have a credit card or a paypal account you may call one of the two ticket lines. And we will mail you your tickets upon payment. Or if you have a credit card or a paypal account please feel free to use the web site. If you live in the Hibbing or Virginia MN areas you can pick up your tickets or we can deliver them to you. We hope to see you there for this very spacial event.

Have you ever wanted to go investigate a real haunted location? Here is your chance. Starting on September 20th and running every weekend till October 31st. One of the most haunted locations in the country the old recreation building in down town Eveleth MN. I have to say this place is off the wall haunted. I personally investigated this location and in my 16 years of investigating the paranormal I have never seen a place this active. You get a lot of bang for you buck on this event. fist there will be a kick butt seminar with my self and the other stars of Ontology TV. Following the seminar the all night investigation will begin. I don't mean we push you through in two hours or less like some other events. When I say all night we mean it. from sun down to sun up. you will get to experience some of the greatest paranormal activity any were. Pizza will be provided and you are welcome to bring a small cooler for you own alcohol free refreshments.
For more info please visit www. myspace. com/ontologytv or www. hauntingresearch. com/shadow_talk_productions_and_onto. htm also we can be reached at [email protected] I hope to see you all there. Just Bring a camera and a tape recorder and we will do the rest!


----------

